# LG OLED Panel defekt / Erfahrungen mit dem LG Service



## SteMeX (6. April 2022)

Nabend.

Ich habe seit November 2020 eine LG OLED 65 GX. Im Februar diesen Jahres war dann das Panel defekt. Er hatte einen vertikalen Streifen am rechten Bildrand. LG angerufen und die haben binnen einer Woche eine Firma geschickt, die das Panel getauscht haben.

Jetzt ist keine zwei Monate später das Panel offensichtlich schon wieder defekt. Dieses mal habe ich jede Menge horizontale Streifen über das komplette Bild.

Werde morgen LG anrufen und fragen wie sowas passieren kann und was nun mit dem TV passieren soll.

Nun meine Frage. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit mehreren Defekten an einem OLED bei LG? Tauschen die das Panel wieder aus oder sagen die ggf. auch die reparieren nicht mehr und ich bekomme vom Händler den Kaufpreis zurück?
ShareTweet


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2022)

Die reparieren wieder.
Was ja auch nicht schlimm ist, ein Kumpel hat einen OLED 55C9, bei ihm wurde ebenfalls 2 mal getauscht.
Jetzt hat er seit ca. 2 Jahren Ruhe.
Man kann bei den Panels halt einfach mal Pech haben.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. April 2022)

Hab "erst" ein Panel Tausch mitgemacht, wegen toter Pixel. Hat knapp drei Monate gedauert, wegen angeblicher Probleme bei deren Ticketsystem.
Vom Gefühl her, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie nicht für Ersatz bzw. Reparatur sorgen.


----------



## SteMeX (7. April 2022)

Hab da heute angerufen. War ein sehr komisches Telefonat. Beim ersten Defekt sollte ich Bilder liefern und da hieß es direkt, das Panel wird getauscht. Dieses mal wollten die erstmal einen Techniker vorbei schicken und dann entscheiden.

Da ich die Firma vom ersten Austausch noch kannte (ist ja erst 1 1/2 Monate her), hab ich die direkt angerufen. Die wollten dann Bilder und haben direkt gesagt, Panel wird getauscht.

Wie sich das für LG rechnet, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich hoffe nur, dieses mal habe ich dann länger ruhe.

Bei LG meinten die dann noch (hab da nochmal angerufen), dass zweimal repariert werden müsste und dann Ersatz oder Erstattung in Frage kommt.


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2022)

SteMeX schrieb:


> Bei LG meinten die dann noch (hab da nochmal angerufen), dass zweimal repariert werden müsste und dann Ersatz oder Erstattung in Frage kommt.


Womit sie recht haben.
Der Verkäufer (in dem Fall Hersteller) darf 2 mal nachbessern, wenn das scheitert, gibt es Ersatz.
§ 440 S. 2 BGB


----------



## SteMeX (7. April 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Womit sie recht haben.
> Der Verkäufer (in dem Fall Hersteller) darf 2 mal nachbessern, wenn das scheitert, gibt es Ersatz.
> § 440 S. 2 BGB


Ich habe da auch kein Problem damit. Mir erschließt sich die Verfahrensweise bei einem solch teuren Bauteil trotzdem nicht. Das Panal macht 3/4 des Neupreises aus. Aber das ist ja das Problem von LG.


----------



## Sanyoo01 (8. April 2022)

SteMeX schrieb:


> Wie sich das für LG rechnet, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich hoffe nur, dieses mal habe ich dann länger ruhe.



Vermutlich gar nicht. Innerhalb eines Konzern spielt sowas halt oft auch kaum eine Rolle sondern eher wo man was Abrechnen kann.


----------

